# Size....



## Qurious

How important is it to you in a relationship?

Let me explain:  

She's fat.

His manhood is small.

People are either divorcing over this or cheating on one another.

Talk to me, im listening.


----------



## MMDad

Qurious said:
			
		

> How important is it to you in a relationship?
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> She's fat.
> 
> His manhood is small.
> 
> People are either divorcing over this or cheating on one another.
> 
> Talk to me, im listening.



Stop pretending this isn't about you. There is no such thing as a man big enough to satisfy you because you are all stretched out.


----------



## Tigerlily

MMDad said:
			
		

> Stop pretending this isn't about you. There is no such thing as a man big enough to satisfy you because you are all stretched out.


----------



## Dougstermd

Qurious said:
			
		

> How important is it to you in a relationship?
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> She's fat.
> 
> His manhood is small.
> 
> People are either divorcing over this or cheating on one another.
> 
> Talk to me, im listening.



fat bottom girls make the world go around


----------



## Suz

Qurious said:
			
		

> How important is it to you in a relationship?
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> She's fat.
> 
> His manhood is small.
> 
> People are either divorcing over this or cheating on one another.
> 
> Talk to me, im listening.


You sure do come up with some off the wall threads................


----------



## Qurious

MMDad said:
			
		

> Stop pretending this isn't about you. There is no such thing as a man big enough to satisfy you because you are all stretched out.



wear a helmet when you drop from my tits okay   

dude you stay on all of my posts...  

im starting to think you like me


----------



## Dougstermd

Thank Gawd Q is here today cause we didn't have anyone to **** with yesterday


----------



## JabbaJawz

I don't mind a man with some chub!  Not a fat, rolly polly lard @ss, but a chubrock is fine and dandy!


----------



## Qurious

Suz' said:
			
		

> You sure do come up with some off the wall threads................



i'll take that as a compliment....  

something to think about though...


----------



## Qurious

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Thank Gawd Q is here today cause we didn't have anyone to **** with yesterday



is that what it is?  

U guys are a rough crowd...lol but im not going anywhere   

now about your size


----------



## Tigerlily

Qurious said:
			
		

> How important is it to you in a relationship?
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> She's fat.
> 
> His manhood is small.
> 
> People are either divorcing over this or cheating on one another.
> 
> Talk to me, im listening.


So are they getting divorced over the cheating or over the size issue?


----------



## Softballkid




----------



## SAHRAB

MMDad said:
			
		

> Stop pretending this isn't about you. There is no such thing as a man big enough to satisfy you because you are all stretched out.


----------



## Dougstermd

I only as big as a roll of quarters but I have never had a woman say she was not satasified


----------



## BS Gal

Qurious said:
			
		

> How important is it to you in a relationship?
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> She's fat.
> 
> His manhood is small.
> 
> People are either divorcing over this or cheating on one another.
> 
> Talk to me, im listening.
> 
> 
> 
> You are spending waaaaaaaay too much time watching Springer or something.


----------



## Softballkid

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> So are they getting divorced over the cheating or over the size issue?




Or did they cheat due to the oversize issue :shrug:


----------



## Qurious

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> So are they getting divorced over the cheating or over the size issue?



he wouldn't have cheated if she wasn't fat...


----------



## Tigerlily

Qurious said:
			
		

> he wouldn't have cheated if she wasn't fat...


How fat and did she get that way over some other reason?


----------



## Softballkid

Qurious said:
			
		

> he wouldn't have cheated if she wasn't fat...




Nah, if someones gonna cheat, there gonna cheat because of more reasons than fat...if thats his only excuse...he was gonna do it anyway


----------



## citysherry

Qurious said:
			
		

> How important is it to you in a relationship?
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> She's fat.
> 
> His manhood is small.
> 
> People are either divorcing over this or cheating on one another.
> 
> Talk to me, im listening.



Roll her in flour and aim for the wet spot...

Its not the size of the boat but the motion of the ocean...


----------



## Dougstermd

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> How fat and did she get that way over some other reason?



Well I am sure his jolly rancher did not just shrink


----------



## Tigerlily

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Nah, if someones gonna cheat, there gonna cheat because of more reasons than fat...if thats his only excuse...he was gonna do it anyway


I agree


----------



## SAHRAB

citysherry said:
			
		

> Roll her in flour and aim for the wet spot...
> 
> Its not the size of the boat but the motion of the ocean...




Slap her thigh and follow the wave in


----------



## BS Gal

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> I only as big as a roll of quarters but I have never had a woman say she was satisfied



:fixed:


----------



## Dougstermd

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Nah, if someones gonna cheat, there gonna cheat because of more reasons than fat...if thats his only excuse...he was gonna do it anyway



eatin ain't cheatin
   Bill Clinton


----------



## SAHRAB

BS Gal said:
			
		

> :fixed:




Anyone got 50 cents?


----------



## Dougstermd

BS Gal said:
			
		

> :fixed:


----------



## Softballkid

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> eatin ain't cheatin
> Bill Clinton



an suckin aint f*ckin
Monica Lawenski (spell)


----------



## onebdzee

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Well I am sure his jolly rancher did not just shrink



Have to disagree on this one....married for over 20 years....every kid I had he gained weight and his winky got smaller and smaller....I think if I had a couple more....he would have had an inny instead of an outy  ....one of the many reasons I'm not married to him anymore


----------



## BS Gal

Dougstermd said:
			
		

>



 I also fixed the spelling of the word "satisfied" for you, which should get me some points.


----------



## Qurious

i dont know any woman that is gonna stay with some guy with a 4 inch wee wee


----------



## rack'm

Cheating has nothing to do with size, of him or her.


----------



## pixiegirl

Size matters.  End of story.


----------



## MMDad

Qurious said:
			
		

> i dont know any woman that is gonna stay with some guy with a 4 inch wee wee



Maybe if you lay off the baseball bat and did some kegels, you would be happy with something that thick.


----------



## mainman

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Size matters.  End of story.


Fine!!! *SLAM*


----------



## pixiegirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> i dont know any woman that is gonna stay with some guy with a 4 inch wee wee



Even my 4 year old is mature enough to call it a penis.


----------



## aps45819

:shrug: I don't buy a pair of shoes without trying them on first.


----------



## Softballkid

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Size matters.  End of story.



Well then..glad we know where you stand     but nice to hear a lady admit it....


----------



## BS Gal

Qurious said:
			
		

> i dont know any woman that is gonna stay with some guy with a 4 inch wee wee



Aren't you the one that originally posted (way back when) that you were practicing celibacy???  And now this????


----------



## Dougstermd

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I also fixed the spelling of the word "satisfied" for you, which should get me some points.



I seen it when i hit the submit butto . Too late
thanks


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Qurious said:
			
		

> i dont know any woman that is gonna stay with some guy with a 4 inch wee wee


Unless he has an 8" tongue....


----------



## Dougstermd

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Size matters.  End of story.




but omm hmm ah nevermind


----------



## rack'm

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Unless he has an 8" tongue....




95% of a female’s sensation is within 3 inches of the opening and more than 50 percent of those senses are right at the rim.


----------



## Softballkid

What if its 4" but pierced..does that make any difference? :shrug:


----------



## mainman

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Unless he has an 8" tongue....


Your PMer just filled up didn't it?


----------



## mAlice

mainman said:
			
		

> Your PMer just filled up didn't it?




I thought it was rack'm's, since he's the only one that knows what he's talking about.  :shrug:


----------



## Dougstermd

rack'm said:
			
		

> 95% of a female’s sensation is within 3 inches of the opening and more than 50 percent of those senses are right at the rim.



Tossed salad?


----------



## Softballkid

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Tossed salad?


----------



## rack'm

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Tossed salad?



Should I have said, Vaginal opening to keep from confusing you??


----------



## Dougstermd

rack'm said:
			
		

> Should I have said, Vaginal opening to keep from confusing you??



Labia minor?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Qurious said:
			
		

> How important is it to you in a relationship?
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> She's fat.
> 
> His manhood is small.


He won't marry you, so I'm guessing your weight is important to him.


----------



## Softballkid

rack'm said:
			
		

> Should I have said, *Vaginal* opening to keep from confusing you??




You said vaginal    

I love how every forum goes off topic an jus gets goin on some off the wall crazy sh*t...


----------



## SAHRAB

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> He won't marry you, so I'm guessing your weight is important to him.




I was wondering if she was talking about the guy who came back for christmas for a bootycall


----------



## Qurious

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Unless he has an 8" tongue....



that answer made me shiver


----------



## rack'm

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Labia minor?




Don't neglect major.....


----------



## Qurious

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> He won't marry you, so I'm guessing your weight is important to him.



I look better than you any day trick   

150lbs 5'8" fit and toned and a body like WHOAH!

and this isn't about me....


----------



## Dougstermd

rack'm said:
			
		

> Don't neglect major.....



Rodger that Major!


----------



## rack'm

Softballkid said:
			
		

> You said vaginal




It would seem that I need to be specific when sphincterboy is on the board.


----------



## Softballkid

Qurious said:
			
		

> I look better than you any day trick
> 
> 150lbs 5'8" fit and toned and a body like WHOAH!
> 
> and this isn't about me....




 :worthless


----------



## Qurious

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> I was wondering if she was talking about the guy who came back for christmas for a bootycall



everything i post doesn't coincide with one another...jeeez people!!!

its all different...different people, places, topics and things...

u people are so lame...dont you want to talk about something new?


----------



## Dougstermd

Qurious said:
			
		

> I look better than you any day trick
> 
> 150lbs 5'8" fit and toned and a body like WHOAH!
> 
> and this isn't about me....



 :worthless


----------



## Softballkid

rack'm said:
			
		

> It would seem that I need to be specific when sphincterboy is on the board.



yes...yes it does


----------



## Dougstermd

Softballkid said:
			
		

> :worthless


:Jinx:


----------



## Mikeinsmd

elaine said:
			
		

> I thought it was rack'm's, since he's the only one that knows what he's talking about.  :shrug:


Well Rack'm is a Dr.  I'm not!


----------



## Softballkid

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> :Jinx:



sh*t...beat me to the jinx part...  

wait... aint there a double jinx  :shrug:

if so, double jinx


----------



## mAlice

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Well Rack'm is a Dr.  I'm not!



Dr. Love


----------



## mainman

Chasey is a trick...


----------



## Dougstermd

Ok I lied 

Toilet paper roll but a little longer


----------



## Dougstermd

mainman said:
			
		

> Chasey is a trick...



silly rabbit tricks are for hoes


----------



## itsbob

rack'm said:
			
		

> 95% of a female’s sensation is within 3 inches of the opening and more than 50 percent of those senses are right at the rim.


AS researched and told by a man with a three inch dick!


----------



## Dougstermd

itsbob said:
			
		

> AS researched and told by a man with a three inch dick!


----------



## aps45819

Size is important. I don't date women that will put me over the GVWR on my bike.


----------



## rack'm

itsbob said:
			
		

> AS researched and told by a man with a three inch dick!




  Yea, keep telling yourself that.....


You'd be surprised what horrendous secrets they hide in books, if you were a person that cared about your love life, you would take the time to research the female body so you could satisfy your woman in ways even she hasn’t thought of yet.


----------



## itsbob

rack'm said:
			
		

> Yea, keep telling yourself that.....
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised what horrendous secrets they hide in books, if you were a person that cared about your love life, you would take the time to research the female body so you could satisfy your woman in ways even she hasn’t thought of yet.


Dunno. You ever touched the bottom?


----------



## pixiegirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> I look better than you any day trick
> 
> 150lbs 5'8" fit and toned and a body like WHOAH!
> 
> and this isn't about me....



150 at 5'8" sounds a little big boned to me.  :shrug:


----------



## BadGirl

rack'm said:
			
		

> Yea, keep telling yourself that.....
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised what horrendous secrets they hide in books, if you were a person that cared about your love life, you would take the time to research the female body so you could *satisfy your woman in ways even she hasn’t thought of yet*.


Yeah, Bob.  What Rack'm said.


----------



## Dougstermd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Size is important. I don't date women that will put me over the GVWR on my bike.



i don't date a woman that is bigger than me.

That is a Wanona Class Cruiser  
anything bigger is a Nimitz


----------



## rack'm

itsbob said:
			
		

> Dunno. You ever touched the bottom?




Enough for her to complain of a stomach ache......


----------



## Qurious

You can't ride a 3 inch dyck and you can't ride a 300lb trick


----------



## aps45819

itsbob said:
			
		

> Dunno. You ever touched the bottom?


That's different on every woman.


----------



## aps45819

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> 150 at 5'8" sounds like a big butt to me.  :shrug:


:fixed:


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Yeah, Bob.  What Rack'm said.


yeah yeah...


----------



## Dougstermd

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Yeah, Bob.  What Rack'm said.



That is what made you swell up in the first place  .


----------



## aps45819

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> i don't date a woman that is bigger than me.
> 
> That is a Wanona Class Cruiser
> anything bigger is a Nimitz


:wideglide:


----------



## RoseRed

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> 150 at 5'8" sounds a little big boned to me.  :shrug:



 

I once weighed 150 lbs.  I was also 9 months pregnant.  :shrug:


----------



## mAlice

itsbob said:
			
		

> AS researched and told by a man with a three inch dick!




:snort:


----------



## Dougstermd

rack'm said:
			
		

> Enough for her to complain of a stomach ache......




That was her bell button!!! you big dummy


----------



## Qurious

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I once weighed 150 lbs.  I was also 9 months pregnant.  :shrug:



are you 5'8"???

its okay   jealousy is a bytch.


----------



## rack'm

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> That was her bell button!!! you big dummy


----------



## RoseRed

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> That was her bell button!!! you big dummy


----------



## Dougstermd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> :wideglide:


with Fatbobs


----------



## Midnightrider

Qurious said:
			
		

> I look better than you any day trick
> 
> 150lbs 5'8" fit and toned and a body like WHOAH!
> 
> and this isn't about me....


I think if you are going to throw out something like that you have to post a pic to back it up.
Otherwise you're just a fatty playing "pretend i'm not big as a house" on the net.....


----------



## MMDad

Qurious said:
			
		

> You can't ride a 3 inch dyck and you can't ride a 300lb trick


Try this.


----------



## RoseRed

Qurious said:
			
		

> are you 5'8"???
> 
> its okay   jealousy is a bytch.



Nope, I am petite and far from jealous.


----------



## Suz

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Ok I lied
> 
> Toilet paper roll but a little longer


3 minutes between posts... hmmmmmmm You went to the mens room and that was the only thing available to measure with didn't you???????  
















j/k


----------



## mAlice

Please don't feed the trolls.


----------



## pixiegirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> are you 5'8"???
> 
> its okay   jealousy is a bytch.



Jealous of what?  Your big butt?  I'm 5'4" and 105.  Rose is about my size just a little shorter.  I doubt she's jealous.


----------



## Dougstermd

Suz' said:
			
		

> 3 minutes between posts... hmmmmmmm You went to the mens room and that was the only thing available to measure with didn't you???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k



Busted?


----------



## RoseRed

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Jealous of what?  Your big butt?  I'm 5'4" and 105.  Rose is about my size just a little shorter.  I doubt she's jealous.



By the way, how was lunch last week?


----------



## pixiegirl

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> I think if you are going to throw out something like that you have to post a pic to back it up.
> Otherwise you're just a fatty playing "pretend i'm not big as a house" on the net.....



I love you the most.


----------



## pixiegirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

> By the way, how was lunch last week?


----------



## Qurious

elaine said:
			
		

> Please don't feed the trolls.



awwwwwwwwwwww someone's mad....


----------



## mAlice

Qurious said:
			
		

> awwwwwwwwwwww someone's mad....



I'm not mad.  I just think you're a troll.  :shrug:  Why would you being an idiot make me mad?


----------



## RoseRed

pixiegirl said:
			
		

>


Must have been your twin at Monterey then. :shrug:


----------



## Suz

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Busted?


do tell...........


----------



## Qurious

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Jealous of what?  Your big butt?  I'm 5'4" and 105.  Rose is about my size just a little shorter.  I doubt she's jealous.



So she's short enough to not get on her knees   

SUPERSTAR!!!!


----------



## Dougstermd

elaine said:
			
		

> I'm not mad.  I just think you're a troll.  :shrug:  Why would you being an idiot make me mad?


ia a TROLL the same as an MPD?


----------



## Qurious

elaine said:
			
		

> I'm not mad.  I just think you're a troll.  :shrug:  Why would you being an idiot make me mad?



And I think your bad at photography


----------



## mAlice

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> ia a TROLL the same as an MPD?



At somd, usually.


----------



## pixiegirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Must have been your twin at Monterey then. :shrug:




Musta been cause last time I went was a couple of weeks ago with Pete.


----------



## PrchJrkr

migtig said:
			
		

> Sure.  We can go back to my original questions to you.  Were you sexually abused as a child?  Neglected?  Abandoned?  Told you were worthless by daddy?  It would explain your seemingly unendless fascination with sex, while not having a clue about reality and how a healthy loving relationship works...





If size and sex is the most important aspect of your relationships, I doubt you'll ever make anyone happy, including yourself. I feel for you.


----------



## mAlice

Qurious said:
			
		

> And I think your bad at photography



I never claimed I was good at it.


----------



## Qurious

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> ia a TROLL the same as an MPD?



no its someone who supposedly makes stupid threads just to get attention....and whene veryone comes flocking thats when envy takes over...

she doesn't even know me to say she doesn't like me...so i wish she would quit....

I should've came to your surprise lunch...maybe that we me and her can hold hands before we say the lords prayer.


----------



## RoseRed

Qurious said:
			
		

> So she's short enough to not get on her knees
> 
> SUPERSTAR!!!!


Is that the best you can do?


----------



## Qurious

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> If size and sex is the most important aspect of your relationships, I doubt you'll ever make anyone happy, including yourself. I feel for you.



Baby take it down....

i asked a general question...this has nothing to do with me!!


i am perfect


----------



## RoseRed

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Musta been cause last time I went was a couple of weeks ago with Pete.


My bad.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Qurious said:
			
		

> Baby take it down....
> 
> i asked a general question...this has nothing to do with me!!
> 
> 
> i am perfect



Gotcha! Still, from reading your posts, you still seem obsessed with sex.


----------



## mAlice

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> Gotcha! Still, from reading your posts, you still seem obsessed with sex.



It's obsessed with itself.


----------



## itsbob

Qurious said:
			
		

> I should've came to your surprise lunch...maybe that we me and her can hold hands before we say the lords prayer.


Ya shoulda.. even though none of us had cameras!


----------



## Qurious

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> Gotcha! Still, from reading your posts, you still seem obsessed with sex.



No just love, relationships and men.


----------



## Softballkid

Well, I think this is definitly the wrong place to talk about those...   so far, I think just about everyone has gotten slammed on them topics


----------



## Mikeinsmd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Size is important. I don't date women that will put me over the GVWR on my bike.


----------



## aps45819

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

>


:shrug: Hey, it's a safety issue


----------



## Softballkid

aps45819 said:
			
		

> :shrug: Hey, it's a safety issue




  So very true !


----------



## aps45819

Speaking of saftey...
 Anybody see the episode of CSI where some guy was 69ing with a fat chick, she passed out drunk and he smothered?


----------



## Qurious

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Speaking of saftey...
> Anybody see the episode of CSI where some guy was 69ing with a fat chick, she passed out drunk and he smothered?


----------



## muwha8

Qurious...

I'm starting to think that your job is to keep the forumites at somd.com busy

Hey how do you keep somd.com forumites busy for hours????

Answer:   Have Qurious post a thread - lmao


----------



## RoseRed

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Speaking of saftey...
> Anybody see the episode of CSI where some guy was 69ing with a fat chick, she passed out drunk and he smothered?


Thanks for the visual.


----------



## Dougstermd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Speaking of saftey...
> Anybody see the episode of CSI where some guy was 69ing with a fat chick, she passed out drunk and he smothered?




Man that would suck cause then a friend would see ya and you could not even explain.


----------



## Midnightrider

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I love you the most.


NO, I love YOU the most


----------



## pixiegirl

migtig said:
			
		

> I can help you reach an appropriate counselor when you are ready.



You're so sweet.


----------



## Qurious

muwha8 said:
			
		

> Qurious...
> 
> I'm starting to think that your job is to keep the forumites at somd.com busy
> 
> Hey how do you keep somd.com forumites busy for hours????
> 
> Answer:   Have Qurious post a thread - lmao



stop!!! your going to give me more red


----------



## MMDad

migtig said:
			
		

> I can help you reach an appropriate counselor when you are ready.



Careful, you are getting in the way of Darwin. When she catches something and dies, the gene pool will be improved.


----------



## Dougstermd

Qurious said:
			
		

> stop!!! your going to give me more red


if green maxes at 24xxxxx does red max at -24xxxxx?


----------



## muwha8

Qurious said:
			
		

> stop!!! your going to give me more red


 Just stating the obvious


----------



## migtig

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You're so sweet.


Don't listen to midnight, I love you the mostest.


----------



## muwha8

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> if green maxes at 24xxxxx does red max at -24xxxxx?


 Yes


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Qurious said:
			
		

> I look better than you any day trick
> 
> 150lbs 5'8" fit and toned and a body like WHOAH!
> 
> and this isn't about me....


I guess you do.  I'm 5', 275 lbs.


----------



## Midnightrider

migtig said:
			
		

> Don't listen to midnight, I love you the mostest.


I'll get a hotel room and the three of us can get together to see who loves who the most, K?


----------



## MMDad

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> if green maxes at 24xxxxx does red max at -24xxxxx?



One way to find out - Karma bomb Qpid (or whatever it is calling itself today)!


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I guess you do.  I'm 5', 275 lbs.


Its those 6 babies you birthed...


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I guess you do.  I'm 5', 275 lbs.



I see you've lost weight.  Good for you!


----------



## Dougstermd

muwha8 said:
			
		

> Yes


youre are fibbing cause you got -30xxxx


----------



## Softballkid

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Its those 6 babies you birthed...




So ur the lady with the secstuplits (spell)....nice to meet you


----------



## Qurious

MMDad said:
			
		

> One way to find out - Karma bomb Qpid (or whatever it is calling itself today)!



did you hang from her juggers too?


----------



## Qurious

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Its those 6 babies you birthed...


----------



## itsbob

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> if green maxes at 24xxxxx does red max at -24xxxxx?


The red maxes at one less then the green!!  I'm a geek I know


Gren maxes at 2,147,483,647 Red maxes at -2,147,483,648


----------



## Qurious

itsbob said:
			
		

> The red maxes at one less then the green!!  I'm a geek I know
> 
> 
> Gren maxes at 2,147,483,647 Red maxes at -2,147,483,648



u people need a life


----------



## Dougstermd

itsbob said:
			
		

> The red maxes at one less then the green!!  I'm a geek I know
> 
> 
> Gren maxes at 2,147,483,647 Red maxes at -2,147,483,648




thanks


----------



## Tigerlily

Qurious said:
			
		

> u people need a life


We've got one your in it right now.


----------



## MMDad

I guess I better be careful, or it'll leave me more grey!


----------



## itsbob

Qurious said:
			
		

> u people need a life


2^32/2  or a signed 32 bit number


----------



## Tigerlily

MMDad said:
			
		

> I guess I better be careful, or it'll leave me more grey!


I got grey too.


----------



## pixiegirl

MMDad said:
			
		

> I guess I better be careful, or it'll leave me more grey!




:giggle:  I got red calling me shallow.


----------



## muwha8

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> thanks


 OMG Dougster did I meet you at tiki bar opening last year, are you built and sexy.  Hmmm I wonder if it was you, if it is, soooooooooooooo sexy!!!!!


----------



## Qurious

muwha8 said:
			
		

> OMG Dougster did I meet you at tiki bar opening last year, are you built and sexy.  Hmmm I wonder if it was you, if it is, soooooooooooooo sexy!!!!!


----------



## muwha8

Qurious said:
			
		

>


 Qurious don't rain on my parade, do you know him?  is it not him?


----------



## Tigerlily

Qurious said:
			
		

>


What are laughing at. You have no clue what he looks like.  

But I do


----------



## migtig

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> I'll get a hotel room and the three of us can get together to see who loves who the most, K?


You'll have to ask Kyle for the video equipment.  He had it last.


----------



## Softballkid

migtig said:
			
		

> You'll have to ask Kyle for the video equipment.  He had it last.




Whoa.....


----------



## Dougstermd

muwha8 said:
			
		

> OMG Dougster did I meet you at tiki bar opening last year, are you built and sexy.  Hmmm I wonder if it was you, if it is, soooooooooooooo sexy!!!!!




wasn't me


----------



## MMDad

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> :giggle:  I got red calling me shallow.



It's better to be shallow than too deep!



			
				itsbob said:
			
		

> Dunno. You ever touched the bottom?


----------



## Qurious

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> What are laughing at. You have no clue what he looks like.
> 
> But I do



IM SORRY DO U KNOW ME??

you dont know who I've seen....


----------



## aps45819

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> I got grey too.


Tell FD so he doesn't feel so bad.


----------



## Midnightrider

migtig said:
			
		

> You'll have to ask Kyle for the video equipment.  He had it last.


I'll bring my own


----------



## MMDad

Qurious said:
			
		

> IM SORRY DO U KNOW ME??
> 
> you dont know who I've seen on the corner of 14th St.....



:fixed: (like you should be)


----------



## deadbeatdad

Qurious said:
			
		

> How important is it to you in a relationship?
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> She's fat.
> 
> His manhood is small.
> 
> People are either divorcing over this or cheating on one another.
> 
> Talk to me, im listening.



I have no interest in fat chicks at all. For friends? Yes. Naked? No.


----------



## Qurious

deadbeatdad said:
			
		

> I have no interest in fat chicks at all. For friends? Yes. Naked? No.



thank you for staying on topic....


----------



## Dougstermd

deadbeatdad said:
			
		

> I have  interest in fat chicks . For fcukfriends? Yes. .


:fixed:


----------



## mainman

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Thats not what I herd


What exactly do you herd?


----------



## Steve

mainman said:
			
		

> What exactly do you herd?


----------



## Tigerlily

Qurious said:
			
		

> thank you for staying on topic....


So who is the friend in this situation. The cheating husband or the fat wife?


----------



## Dougstermd

mainman said:
			
		

> What exactly do you herd?


Sheep


----------



## Dougstermd

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> So who is the friend in this situation. The cheating husband or the fat wife?




The little dick husband


----------



## Midnightrider

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> So who is the friend in this situation. The cheating husband or the fat wife?


how do we know it wasn't the cheating fat formuite, er i mean wife....


----------



## mainman

Steve said:
			
		

>


Freudian slip perhaps?


----------



## Steve

mainman said:
			
		

> Freudian slip perhaps?


Good catch though.


----------



## Dougstermd

mainman said:
			
		

> Freudian slip perhaps?



I should be careful with my fantasys its just all those Nativity Scenes around town


----------



## Pete

Have I missed anything?


----------



## mainman

Pete said:
			
		

> Have I missed anything?


Are your legs cold today?


----------



## Steve

Pete said:
			
		

> Have I missed anything?


No. Pixie still thinks size matters. The rest of the thread is boring.


----------



## Dougstermd

Pete said:
			
		

> Have I missed anything?


glad to see you finally got off Chancelors Run Road


----------



## Pete

mainman said:
			
		

> Are your legs cold today?


They were earlier, I was strolling about and my pants fell off.  No biggie though :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

deadbeatdad said:
			
		

> I have no interest in fat chicks at all. For friends? Yes. Naked? No.


Get your bike out today??


----------



## Qurious

Steve said:
			
		

> No. Pixie still thinks size matters. The rest of the thread is boring.



it does...you dont see any 4 inch toys now do you?


----------



## pixiegirl

Pete said:
			
		

> Have I missed anything?



Only me my little Petey Pie.


----------



## Pete

Steve said:
			
		

> No. Pixie still thinks size matters. The rest of the thread is boring.


I was gonna say "If anyone knows penises it would be Pixie" but that sounded bad so I didn't say it.


----------



## Dougstermd

Qurious said:
			
		

> it does...you dont see any 4 inch toys now do you?


what about your buttplug?


----------



## Pete

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Only me my little Petey Pie.


heh


----------



## Steve

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> what about your buttplug?


 ...thanks. As a matter of fact, there are many 4" and smaller toys...


----------



## Qurious

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> what about your buttplug?


 im trying to be nice...beleive it or not...  u should do the same


----------



## Dougstermd

Steve said:
			
		

> ...thanks. As a matter of fact, there are many 4" and smaller toys...


She is shopping ot Sams Club so she can get Jumbo size


----------



## Qurious

Steve said:
			
		

> ...thanks. As a matter of fact, there are many 4" and smaller toys...



Action figure "Steve"


----------



## Dougstermd

Qurious said:
			
		

> im trying to be nice...beleive it or not...  u should do the same



Ok but only cause its the holidays


----------



## Steve

Qurious said:
			
		

> Action figure "Steve"


You know, I think there might be one of me out there by now.


----------



## Pete

Steve said:
			
		

> You know, I think there might be one of me out there by now.


kung fu grip?


----------



## muwha8

Qurious said:
			
		

> How important is it to you in a relationship?
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> She's fat.
> 
> His manhood is small.
> 
> People are either divorcing over this or cheating on one another.
> 
> Talk to me, im listening.


 Hmmm I think that if you are truely in love with someone then whether they are fat or have a small penis does not matter.......now lets explore more into the situation, a man meets a woman and she is 5'0 and weighs 100 pounds and they get involved, fall in love and then 4 years down the road she weighs 200 pounds, and the man is no longer attracted to her.  or vice versa, a women meets a fit man and he gains 100 pounds.  In that case I think the size does matter because you can not help what you are and are not attracted to.  There are men that find flat asses and flat chess attractive whereas others find big breast and a butt attractive. And then theres the ones that like the 100 pounds over weighters.


----------



## Steve

Pete said:
			
		

> kung fu grip?


 Absolutely!


----------



## Dougstermd

muwha8 said:
			
		

> Hmmm I think that if you are truely in love with someone then whether they are fat or have a small penis does not matter.......now lets explore more into the situation, a man meets a woman and she is 5'0 and weighs 100 pounds and they get involved, fall in love and then 4 years down the road she weighs 200 pounds, and the man is no longer attracted to her.  or vice versa, a women meets a fit man and he gains 100 pounds.  In that case I think the size does matter because you can not help what you are and are not attracted to.  There are men that find flat asses and flat chess attractive whereas others find big breast and a butt attractive. And then theres the ones that like the 100 pounds over weighters.



They just need legs like i like


----------



## muwha8

Oh yeah and dougster sorry its not you, just thought it might be cause the guy said his name was doug but his friends called him dougster  

either way I hear you good looking so...   way ta b


----------



## aps45819

muwha8 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and dougster sorry its not you, just thought it might be cause the guy said his name was doug but his friends called him dougster
> 
> either way I hear you good looking so...   way ta b


It's always good if your friends remember the fake name you're using with the drunk chicks at the Tiki Bar.


----------



## onebdzee

Softballkid said:
			
		

> What if its 4" but pierced..does that make any difference? :shrug:



depends on which peircing


----------



## muwha8

aps45819 said:
			
		

> It's always good if your friends remember the fake name you're using with the drunk chicks at the Tiki Bar.


 Too True


----------



## onebdzee

Qurious said:
			
		

> it does...you dont see any 4 inch toys now do you?



actually there are toys that are as small as 1 inch....  (and if you find a male that is THAT small, you need to be on the sexual predator list)


----------



## tikipirate

Qurious said:
			
		

> How important is it to you in a relationship?
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> She's fat.
> 
> His manhood is small.
> 
> People are either divorcing over this or cheating on one another.
> 
> Talk to me, im listening.


I will actually give Q a serious answer, at least wrt the mechanics of the situation...

The angle of the vaginal canal varies from woman to woman, affecting penetration. Excess weight in the lower abdomen can exacerbate this, and cause the vagina to cant downward. A fat abdomen and canted vagina can make deep penetration difficult for the average man. Throw in some fat thighs and rear-penetration may be the only viable option. If the lady in question also has business-class buttocks, you can't get there from here.

Excess abdominal fat on a man decreases his effective penis length. Losing 20 lbs may increase the length of a man's stinkhammer by an inch or more. The obvious mechanical interference of a big belly and fat thighs also applies. An overweight man will also likely have problems flying his cheeseflag due to heart and bloodflow problems.

Speaking from a purely mechanical viewpoint, fat is the enemy of great sex for either partner. But a BBW should definitely be looking for a skinny man with an above-average meat dagger. And a slender woman with some sea room between the thighs and a protruding mons venus is a fat man's friend.


----------



## onebdzee

Size matters after you have children, also....in some cases during childbirth the women will tare up, causing some if not all the nerves to be broken....when the dr. sews her up he doesn't have time nor the instruments to reconnect these nerves(at least this is what my dr. has told me)....add that to the scaring and it all equals up to one thing....

"GOD, PLEASE MAKE MY NEXT MAN HUNG LIKE A HORSE!    "


----------



## MMDad

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> what about your buttplug?



Hers is MUCH bigger than 4". Think 4" thick.


----------



## harleygirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> How important is it to you in a relationship?
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> She's fat.
> 
> His manhood is small.
> 
> People are either divorcing over this or cheating on one another.
> 
> Talk to me, im listening.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  Outside beauty is just a small part to what a person really is, you cannot judge a book by its cover.  I for one am average size, but like men a little heavy.  As far as penis size, what difference does it make as long as the male knows how to use it?


----------



## MMDad

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Size matters after you have children, also....in some cases during childbirth the women will tare up, causing some if not all the nerves to be broken....when the dr. sews her up he doesn't have time nor the instruments to reconnect these nerves(at least this is what my dr. has told me)....add that to the scaring and it all equals up to one thing....
> 
> "GOD, PLEASE MAKE MY NEXT MAN HUNG LIKE A HORSE!    "



We joked about the "extra stitch" with the doctor, but I wasn't stupid enough to say anything when it mattered. So there he is, sewing her up, and he looks up at me and says "So, did you still want that extra stitch?"


----------



## Freakyfreak

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxmk788DHUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_22.gif' alt='Tongue Out' border=0></a> Does this not count anymore.


----------



## MMDad

So back to the question:

Qurious, does this mean that you would turn down a John if he was small? Even if he gave you $20? What does your pimp think about that?


----------



## K_Jo

This seems to be a popular thread.  What's it about and can I jump in here?


----------



## MMDad

K_Jo said:
			
		

> This seems to be a popular thread.  What's it about and can I jump in here?



Q is upset because she got fat and her man's wee-wee isn't big enough any more. It's only 4" thick, but she can't give up the baseball bat and do some Kegels.


----------



## K_Jo

MMDad said:
			
		

> Q is upset because she got fat and her man's wee-wee isn't big enough any more. It's only 4" thick, but she can't give up the baseball bat and do some Kegels.


Holy crap!  

I thought Q was a boy.


----------



## MMDad

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Holy crap!
> 
> I thought Q was a boy.



We're not sure. It does pee standing up. Maybe it is?


----------



## Flipside

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Holy crap!
> 
> I thought Q was a boy.


Apparently someone is having problems hitting it.


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> This seems to be a popular thread.  What's it about and can I jump in here?


  We're boycotting Qurious.


----------



## Flipside

Nickel said:
			
		

> We're boycotting Qurious.


For what! Being entertaining.


----------



## Nickel

Flipside said:
			
		

> For what! Being entertaining.


 This mess is not entertaining.


----------



## Flipside

Nickel said:
			
		

> This mess is not entertaining.


Then why is this thread so long. Miss smarty pants.


----------



## Nickel

Flipside said:
			
		

> Then why is this thread so long. Miss smarty pants.


 How should I know? :shrug:


----------



## Flipside

Nickel said:
			
		

> How should I know? :shrug:


Could it be?
Entertainment!


----------



## Freakyfreak

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxmk788DHUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_5_135.gif' alt='Face Plant' border=0></a>


----------



## czygvtwkr

How many kids does a woman have to have before its like throwing a hot dog down a hallway?


----------



## rack'm

czygvtwkr said:
			
		

> How many kids does a woman have to have before its like throwing a hot dog down a hallway?




It depends on the woman, I've seen some that are like doing a coffee can and they didn't have the first child and then I've met some that were goodentight with three kids and no C section. :shrug:


----------



## Ricky Racer

czygvtwkr said:
			
		

> How many kids does a woman have to have before its like throwing a hot dog down a hallway?


Bend over and spell RUN


----------



## Kain99

Hate to be serious in the midst of all this jockularity... but -- Having a partner who gets really big translates into "unhappiness."  Kinda makes the spouse feel unloved and like a huge loser. 

I get the divorce thing, even though it's really sad.  

That's just my two cents... What the He!! do I know?


----------



## MMDad

rack'm said:
			
		

> It depends on the woman, I've seen some that are like doing a coffee can and they didn't have the first child and then I've met some that were goodentight with three kids and no C section. :shrug:



Good to know you've met some and seen some. Maybe one day you will actually git some!


----------



## rack'm

MMDad said:
			
		

> Good to know you've met some and seen some. Maybe one day you will actually git some!


----------



## Vixen

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Hate to be serious in the midst of all this jockularity... but -- Having a partner who gets really big translates into "unhappiness."  Kinda makes the spouse feel unloved and like a huge loser.
> 
> I get the divorce thing, even though it's really sad.
> 
> That's just my two cents... What the He!! do I know?



I watched a show on bypass surgery yesterday while waiting for an appointment.  They had a bunch of obese people and one was this woman who was nearly 500 lbs. and she got that way after she was married gaining nearly 300 lbs.  

Her husband and to wipe her with wipes to clean her because she could not get in and out of the bath tub or shower.  It was nasty watching him slide the wipes in her folds.  

I realize "happily ever after" but damm that is an awful lot to expect of anyone no matter how much you love them, to take care of somebody who has self inflicted limitations and heath issues because of obesity.


----------



## MMDad

Vixen said:
			
		

> I watched a show on bypass surgery yesterday while waiting for an appointment.  They had a bunch of obese people and one was this woman who was nearly 500 lbs. and she got that way after she was married gaining nearly 300 lbs.
> 
> Her husband and to wipe her with wipes to clean her because she could not get in and out of the bath tub or shower.  It was nasty watching him slide the wipes in her folds.
> 
> I realize "happily ever after" but damm that is an awful lot to expect of anyone no matter how much you love them, to take care of somebody who has self inflicted limitations and heath issues because of obesity.



He must have had to feed her also, so I don't feel any pity for him. Just say no to Big Macs!


----------



## camily

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Unless he has an 8" tongue....


I was thinking the exact same thing!!!!!


----------



## camily

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Well Rack'm is a Dr.  I'm not!


----------



## Vixen

MMDad said:
			
		

> He must have had to feed her also, so I don't feel any pity for him. Just say no to Big Macs!




You would think he feed her Big Macs, but he didn't.  If you are laying around all day, fat, tired, not doing anything, you don't need much food to maintain a fat overgrown body.   I just do not understand how anyone doesn't realize they are getting huge.  At 300 lbs, she had to look in a mirror at some point and say "holy shiat I don't have junk in the trunk, I have a warehouse back there."  :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

MMDad said:
			
		

> He must have had to feed her also, so I don't feel any pity for him. Just say no to Big Macs!


I saw a VERY similar show, except the stupid bastoard husband WANTED a fat woman that he had to take care of... to the point of getting her SO fat she couldn't get out of bed anymore.. >1000 pounds.

There is a name for those guys but I can't remember..


----------



## camily

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> :giggle:  I got red calling me shallow.


:someonewithalittlepenis:


----------



## Vixen

itsbob said:
			
		

> I saw a VERY similar show, except the stupid bastoard husband WANTED a fat woman that he had to take care of... to the point of getting her SO fat she couldn't get out of bed anymore.. >1000 pounds.
> 
> There is a name for those guys but I can't remember..



That is sick.  So basically, they wanted Jabba the Hutt waiting for them when they got home.    Wierdos


----------



## Nickel

itsbob said:
			
		

> There is a name for those guys but I can't remember..


It's "yucky".


----------



## MMDad

camily said:
			
		

> :someonewithalittlepenis:



Wouldn't someone like that want someone shallow? Besides, I hear she needs more than that!


----------



## camily

MMDad said:
			
		

> Good to know you've met some and seen some. Maybe one day you will actually git some!


That made me laugh out loud three times!


----------



## camily

Ok, my input on this whole thread is that if it is love then no, size doesn't matter to the point of cheating or leaving, but it can affect a marriage/relationship I supposed. 
Personally, I like a big honkin' penis!


----------



## MMDad

camily said:
			
		

> Ok, my input on this whole thread is that if it is love then no, size doesn't matter to the point of cheating or leaving, but it can affect a marriage/relationship I supposed.
> Personally, I like a big honkin' penis!



Aww shucks! Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Kain99

camily said:
			
		

> Ok, my input on this whole thread is that if it is love then no, size doesn't matter to the point of cheating or leaving.


Yep..Call me once you've watched someone you love, commit slow suicide over 10 years.

It's a real biatcher!  Rent "Super Size Me."


----------



## gumbo

MMDad said:
			
		

> Aww shucks! Thanks for the compliment!



No not penis!  
I prefer to be called Dick. But for some reason, people think my middle name is head.


----------



## Kain99

gumbo said:
			
		

> No not penis!
> I prefer to be called Dick. But for some reason, people think my middle name is head.


If you were fat the rolls would swallow your pee pee making it almost non-existent.

Have some compassion "Dick Man!" 

I apologize in advance for being terrified of really fat people.  My experience hasn't been positive.


----------



## Scaratica

*Small Member*

The member is relavent to the receptor of course.Good is sure to receive good


----------



## Kain99

Scaratica said:
			
		

> The member is relavent to the receptor of course.Good is sure to receive good


That's the dumbest philosophy I have ever read!

Pardon me... I'm bitter.


----------



## Scaratica

*Good Member*



			
				Scaratica said:
			
		

> The member is relavent to the receptor of course.Good is sure to receive good


Larger features of the membership are not always known


----------



## Scaratica

The member of man is always in the interest of Women


----------



## camily

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Yep..Call me once you've watched someone you love, commit slow suicide over 10 years.
> 
> It's a real biatcher!  Rent "Super Size Me."


Well, you might have apoint there. I guess I can't really speak on this as my husband is a 32in. waist, but I have gained a few compared to how I was when we met, but he doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## gumbo

Kain99 said:
			
		

> If you were fat the rolls would swallow your pee pee making it almost non-existent.
> 
> Have some compassion "Dick Man!"
> 
> I apologize in advance for being terrified of really fat people.  My experience hasn't been positive.


Excuse me darlin.
Gumbo's #1 rule..if in the morning while takin a wiz, I can not see my Lil friend, It's time to work out and stop eating Quarter Pounders with cheese.



BTW


----------



## Wenchy

My two cents:

Both partners need to take care of themselves...period!

I delivered two babies vaginally, and I exercise to keep myself tight.  I also stay relatively small (thin)

I laughed out loud when Q mentioned that he/she was 5'8" and 150.  That's what I am, and people tell me all the time that I am too thin.  

I like big men, because they make me feel small.

Penis size?  That does not matter, as long as they get really hard, and can thrust away for more than 5 minutes, or at my command.

The tongue is the most important part, but I do need that meat.  

It's all relative.

Interesting thread?


----------



## gumbo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> My two cents:
> 
> Both partners need to take care of themselves...period!
> 
> I delivered two babies vaginally, and I exercise to keep myself tight.  I also stay relatively small (thin)
> 
> I laughed out loud when Q mentioned that he/she was 5'8" and 150.  That's what I am, and people tell me all the time that I am too thin.
> 
> I like big men, because they make me feel small.
> 
> Penis size?  That does not matter, as long as they get really hard, and can thrust away for more than 5 minutes, or at my command.
> 
> The tongue is the most important part, but I do need that meat.
> 
> It's all relative.
> 
> Interesting thread?


2 cents my ass, that was every bit of a nickels worth


----------



## Steve

Scaratica said:
			
		

> The member is relavent to the receptor of course.


The first part above made sense. The rest of your posts are undecipherable. 

A guy is as big as he his; there's very little that can be done about it. The object is to find the right girl that has parts that fit the guy just right. If a girl needs 8" to satisfy her, then no guy with less is going to do the job. Conversely, if a girl can only fit 6", then a guy with 8" is only going to cause discomfort unless he holds some back. 

_Most_ women would choose girth over length if given the choice. So if you're a guy packing only 4" long, but 5-6" around, you'll probably get few complaints. It's all about the total cubic inches.....


----------



## LexiGirl75

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> I don't mind a man with some chub!  Not a fat, rolly polly lard @ss, but a chubrock is fine and dandy!




Hmmm...  better you than me with chubbrock


----------



## camily

Steve said:
			
		

> The first part above made sense. The rest of your posts are undecipherable.
> 
> A guy is as big as he his; there's very little that can be done about it. The object is to find the right girl that has parts that fit the guy just right. If a girl needs 8" to satisfy her, then no guy with less is going to do the job. Conversely, if a girl can only fit 6", then a guy with 8" is only going to cause discomfort unless he holds some back.
> 
> _Most_ women would choose girth over length if given the choice. So if you're a guy packing only 4" long, but 5-6" around, you'll probably get few complaints. It's all about the total cubic inches.....


I must say, girth is good.


----------



## LexiGirl75

BS Gal said:
			
		

> :fixed:



 ooh ooh


----------



## gumbo

Steve said:
			
		

> The first part above made sense. The rest of your posts are undecipherable.
> 
> A guy is as big as he his; there's very little that can be done about it. The object is to find the right girl that has parts that fit the guy just right. If a girl needs 8" to satisfy her, then no guy with less is going to do the job. Conversely, if a girl can only fit 6", then a guy with 8" is only going to cause discomfort unless he holds some back.
> 
> _Most_ women would choose girth over length if given the choice. So if you're a guy packing only 4" long, but 5-6" around, you'll probably get few complaints. It's all about the total cubic inches.....


  
This is the reason that sometimes a guy don't call back after sleeping with a woman.
It's not that he used her, as she will feel and claim.
It just didn't fit.................Next!

BTW: How do you tell a woman, I don;t want to see you anymore because it didn't fit?  

We wouldn't dare. You know why ? Because the first thing your gonna get called is a little dick SOB. 
Then it's


----------



## K_Jo

Is this thread really still here in "Dating and Marriage"?


----------



## Steve

camily said:
			
		

> I must say, girth is good.


It's what I've learned beyond Kinsey and Masters & Johnson. There are many ways and places a typical woman is satisfied, but each is uniquely different. To say 'big' usually means 8" or more but only addresses one aspect: length. Girth is as important if not more so. The proverbial 'girl-splitter' has always translated to a guy with a long schlong, but a guy with a 6" cucumber-wide tool is always going to do more 'splitting' than a 10" guy with a pencil dick all the length. :shrug:


----------



## LexiGirl75

Qurious said:
			
		

> are you 5'8"???
> 
> its okay   jealousy is a bytch.



I can agree with Q, being 5'7" I was 155lbs and POW-LICIOUS,so she is right. Now I am just chunky-licious.


----------



## Steve

gumbo said:
			
		

> It's not that he used her, as she will feel and claim.
> It just didn't fit.................Next!
> 
> BTW: How do you tell a woman, I don;t want to see you anymore because it didn't fit?
> 
> We wouldn't dare. You know why ? Because the first thing your gonna get called is a little dick SOB.


My first wife was a cavern to me; I never felt anything beyond the minora. If I wasn't feeling anything, then I'm DAMN sure she wasn't feeling anything, but she played the good game. Now I 'fit' perfectly.


----------



## Wenchy

camily said:
			
		

> I must say, girth is good.




:choad:


----------



## Wenchy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Is this thread really still here in "Dating and Marriage"?



Yes!!!

Can you believe it?



I am acting like I'm in the private forum's (Anything Goes...cough, cough), but this is ALL educational.


----------



## Vixen

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Is this thread really still here in "Dating and Marriage"?




  

Vria is up in Texas.


----------



## Wenchy

gumbo said:
			
		

> 2 cents my ass, that was every bit of a nickels worth



I haven't done this for a long time.


----------



## gumbo

Vixen said:
			
		

> Vria is up in Texas.


Wouldn't that be out in Texas ?


----------



## K_Jo

Vixen said:
			
		

> Vria is up in Texas.


Then what happened to my little Pixie-licious?


----------



## K_Jo

gumbo said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be out in Texas ?


Depends on which direction she's facing.


----------



## Vixen

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Then what happened to my little Pixie-licious?




Looks like she got put in the corner.


----------



## gumbo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I haven't done this for a long time.


Thats what I was looking for. Hit me again !
     
:slaphappy:


----------



## Vixen

gumbo said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be out in Texas ?




Nobody gets my jokes.... ever.... 

I'm just going to bed now.


----------



## camily

If he is any good, he'll wait for you to relax and take it all, then you are in for a real treat, now that's knockin' the bottom out! IMO. 
:daydreamingnow:


----------



## K_Jo

Vixen said:
			
		

> Looks like she got put in the corner.


Should that be out in the corner?


----------



## gumbo

Vixen said:
			
		

> Nobody gets my jokes.... ever....
> 
> I'm just going to bed now.


Oh I got it!  It has fight club written all over it.


----------



## camily

camily said:
			
		

> If he is any good, he'll wait for you to relax and take it all, then you are in for a real treat, now that's knockin' the bottom out! IMO.
> :daydreamingnow:


Hey, that was posted after the post following the one quoted. How did that happen? It was in response to blue's post. Weird.


----------



## Vixen

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Should that be out in the corner?




All this talk has me ahhhh getting my in's, out's, up's and down's mixed up.


----------



## gumbo

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Depends on which direction she's facing.


It would never be up, unless your in the gulf.


----------



## LexiGirl75

czygvtwkr said:
			
		

> How many kids does a woman have to have before its like throwing a hot dog down a hallway?



I'm done


----------



## Vixen

gumbo said:
			
		

> Oh I got it!  It has fight club written all over it.




You wanna fight with me?    :chains: :ducktape: :rope:


----------



## gumbo

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Should that be out in the corner?


Yesssssss ! Now get out there and get back to work.


----------



## K_Jo

gumbo said:
			
		

> It would never be up, unless your in the gulf.


Even in Winter?


----------



## LexiGirl75

Vixen said:
			
		

> Her husband and to wipe her with wipes to clean her because she could not get in and out of the bath tub or shower.  It was nasty watching him slide the wipes in her folds.




See don't be cliffhanging... I am the type of person that wants to know what the wipes looked like after the first wipe. If you gone tell a story.... tell it gurlllllll


----------



## K_Jo

Vixen said:
			
		

> Looks like she got put in the corner.


I want to know what she said to get in trouble.  After everything I've seen in this thread, it musta been a doozie!


----------



## gumbo

Vixen said:
			
		

> You wanna fight with me?    :chains: :ducktape: :rope:





> All this talk has me ahhhh getting my in's, out's, up's and down's mixed up


. 


Put all this together and .........Damn where have you been all my life


----------



## gumbo

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> See don't be cliffhanging... I am the type of person that wants to know what the wipes looked like after the first wipe. If you gone tell a story.... tell it gurlllllll


       
:somepeople:


----------



## gumbo

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Even in Winter?


Occupational hazards.


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I want to know what she said to get in trouble.  After everything I've seen in this thread, it musta been a doozie!


I don't understand. :shrug: 
Did I miss something?


----------



## Vixen

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I want to know what she said to get in trouble.  After everything I've seen in this thread, it musta been a doozie!



You have to find out from the Wizard and Nobody Gets in to See the Wizard. Not Nobody Not Nohow.    

I'm tired.  Good night everybody!


----------



## K_Jo

camily said:
			
		

> I don't understand. :shrug:
> Did I miss something?


 Pixie is in Timeout and I imagine she must've posted something terribly naughty since everyone has gotten away with the conversation in this thread.  

Got it now?


----------



## Wenchy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I want to know what she said to get in trouble.  After everything I've seen in this thread, it musta been a doozie!



I think we have behaved here.  She must have done something elsewhere.


----------



## LexiGirl75

gumbo said:
			
		

> :somepeople:




I know that had no tact but seriously, I was honest :shrug: I am curious about someone who has to be bathed with wipes, it really can't get them clean, I mean it's not like they are a newborn.


----------



## K_Jo

Vixen said:
			
		

> You have to find out from the Wizard and Nobody Gets in to See the Wizard. Not Nobody Not Nohow.
> 
> I'm tired.  Good night everybody!


You sound tired.


----------



## camily

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> I know that had no tact but seriously, I was honest :shrug: I am curious about someone who has to be bathed with wipes, it really can't get them clean, I mean it's not like they are a newborn.


Very true.


----------



## K_Jo

camily said:
			
		

> Very true.


Now I missed something.


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Pixie is in Timeout and I imagine she must've posted something terribly naughty since everyone has gotten away with the conversation in this thread.
> 
> Got it now?


Hmm. How often does this "Timeout" last and how often does it get dished out? 
Big Brother is a biotch!


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Now I missed something.


I was watching the movie in me head of someone getting bathed with wipes and I concur, this is not real effective.


----------



## Steve

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Pixie is in Timeout and I imagine she must've posted something terribly naughty


Where'd you get that Pix was in 'timeout'? Pix doesn't have a connected computer at home (note: she has one, just not connected). Her post times will always be twixt 0800 and 1700, on her best days.


----------



## K_Jo

Steve said:
			
		

> Where'd you get that Pix was in 'timeout'? Pix doesn't have a connected computer at home (note: she has one, just not connected). Her post times will always be twixt 0800 and 1700, on her best days.


I'm just guessing 'cause her "power" is at zero. :shrug:  Maybe I'm just starting a rumor. :spankme:


----------



## Softballkid

This thread turned out to be long as sh*t....I miss so much gettin off at 3:30


----------



## rack'm

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm just guessing 'cause her "power" is at zero. :shrug:  Maybe I'm just starting a rumor. :spankme:


----------



## Wickedwrench

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> I don't mind a man with some chub! Not a fat, rolly polly lard @ss, but a chubrock is fine and dandy!


----------



## Dougstermd

Vixen said:
			
		

> You wanna fight with me?    :chains: :ducktape: :rope:



Chains, Ducttape,and rope sounds like a kinky fight?


----------



## rack'm

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Chains, Ducttape,and rope sounds like a kinky fight?




Sounds like a good night to me. :shrug:


----------



## aps45819

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Chains, Ducttape,and rope sounds like a kinky fight?


 :shrug: Nawww, just a good way to finish up a date.


----------



## Dougstermd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> :shrug: Nawww, just a good way to finish up a date.



does a date like that require a shovel?


----------



## aps45819

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> does a date like that require a shovel?


No, but it's polite to use nylon rope to prevent chafing


----------



## rack'm

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> does a date like that require a shovel?





Not the chick I once dated......... tying her up, hot wax, spankings and hair pulling were all part of the daily ritual. :shrug:


----------



## Softballkid

rack'm said:
			
		

> Not the chick I once dated......... tying her up, hot wax, spankings and hair pulling were all part of the daily ritual. :shrug:




Interesting....     Sounds like some Lifetime sh*t to me.....we just need to turn the spanking into whoopins, and have her act like she "didn want you to" pour the hot wax on her, an we got ourselves a movie...we could be rich     cuz you know women eat that kinda stuff up on..


----------



## Dougstermd

rack'm said:
			
		

> Not the chick I once dated......... tying her up, hot wax, spankings and hair pulling were all part of the daily ritual. :shrug:




 hmm oh So she dumped you?


----------



## PrchJrkr

blujeanbaby861 said:
			
		

> NO THUMBS for this little lady.



What exactly does this mean?

Are you referring to a thumb-sized johnson, or no thumbs for better fisting?

I've found thumbs to come in VERY handy at certain times.   

Just wondering....


----------



## Dougstermd

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> thumb-sized johnson..


----------



## aps45819

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> hmm oh So she dumped you?


I dated a girl like that once (or twice ). I've found that I didn't like the person I was becoming as I got pulled deeper into her ever increasing need for humilation and perversion.


----------



## Dougstermd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I dated a girl like that once (or twice ). I've found that I didn't like the person I was becoming as I got pulled deeper into her ever increasing need for humilation and perversion.



was this at a commune in Waco Texas?


----------



## rack'm

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> was this at a commune in Waco Texas?




Unless you've dealt with someone like this, you will never understand.


----------



## Softballkid

rack'm said:
			
		

> Unless you've dealt with someone like this, you will never understand.




Please....explain....so us less fortunite can understand what its like....


----------



## aps45819

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> was this at a commune in Waco Texas?


Nope, right here in the county.


----------



## Softballkid

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Nope, right here in the county.



so uh...where should I stay away from here in the county so I dont find her....


----------



## aps45819

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Please....explain....so us less fortunite can understand what its like....


  They want more and more pain and humilation as their pleasure. You finally reach a point where you realize you're becoming a person you don't want to be and have to call the whole thing off.


----------



## Softballkid

aps45819 said:
			
		

> They want more and more pain and humilation as their pleasure. You finally reach a point where you realize you're becoming a person you don't want to be and have to call the whole thing off.



Id be worried about when ya leave her, if she still had a mark or something she would go pyshco an try an have ya himmed up for rape or some sh*t...

But I can definitly say I aint had a crazy one like that yet...


----------



## Qurious

u people are nutz!!!   

Got word this type of discussion shouldn't be on public display so im Going to do a 7 day free trial for the premium membership just to see if you all or worth it.


----------



## Dougstermd

rack'm said:
			
		

> Unless you've dealt with someone like this, you will never understand.



actually I have seen how this behavior manifest and I did not continue with the relationship and i realize that not everything is a joke.


----------



## aps45819

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Id be worried about when ya leave her, if she still had a mark or something she would go pyshco an try an have ya himmed up for rape or some sh*t...
> But I can definitly say I aint had a crazy one like that yet...


 She wanted me to wait till she went to sleep, cilmb in her window wearing my bike leathers, tie her up and rape her. 
 That's when I said adios. Sounded like a good way to get shot.


----------



## Softballkid

aps45819 said:
			
		

> She wanted me to wait till she went to sleep, cilmb in her window wearing my bike leathers, tie her up and rape her.
> That's when I said adios. Sounded like a good way to get shot.



Yeah, thats frickin NUTZ.....I woulda done the same thing


----------



## Dougstermd

Qurious said:
			
		

> u people are nutz!!!
> 
> Got word this type of discussion shouldn't be on public display so im Going to do a 7 day free trial for the premium membership just to see if you all or worth it.



take it to fight club


----------



## Qurious

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> take it to fight club



?????????


----------



## rack'm

aps45819 said:
			
		

> She wanted me to wait till she went to sleep, cilmb in her window wearing my bike leathers, tie her up and rape her.




  BINGO.......I got the same type request on more than one occasion......


----------



## aps45819

rack'm said:
			
		

> BINGO.......I got the same type request on more than one occasion......


Carylon?


----------



## rack'm

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Carylon?




No.......another freaker


----------



## aps45819

Qurious said:
			
		

> ?????????


Click on *User Cp* at the top of the page. then *Group Memberships* at the bottom left. find the _Fight Club_ and hit the request to join.


----------



## Softballkid

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Click on *User Cp* at the top of the page. then *Group Memberships* at the bottom left. find the _Fight Club_ and hit the request to join.



What exactly is fight club??


----------



## Tigerlily

rack'm said:
			
		

> BINGO.......I got the same type request on more than one occasion......


I once dated a guy who was into that whole S&M thing. I tried a few different things with him. When I realized that he was not capable of having sex without the role play/torture scenarios it was asta la vista bebe.


----------



## rack'm

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> I once dated a guy who was into that whole S&M thing. I tried a few different things with him. When I realized that he was not capable of having sex without the role play/torture scenarios it was asta la vista bebe.




He was into the mental gratification......psycho bastard.


----------



## Dougstermd

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> I once dated a guy who was into that whole S&M thing. I tried a few different things with him. When I realized that he was not capable of having sex without the role play/torture scenarios it was asta la vista bebe.




Does this mean we are breaking up?


----------



## Dougstermd

Softballkid said:
			
		

> What exactly is fight club??


1st rule never talk about fight club


----------



## Tigerlily

rack'm said:
			
		

> He was into the mental gratification......psycho bastard.


Bingo. I am all for trying new things but this was way beyond anything I was interested in.


----------



## Softballkid

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Bingo. *I am all for trying new things* but this was way beyond anything I was interested in.


----------



## Tigerlily

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Does this mean we are breaking up?


  You know darn well I'm not referring to you. 
I like playing with you.


----------



## Softballkid

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> 1st rule never talk about fight club



Ah sh*t....   I forgot...sowwy


----------



## aps45819

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Bingo. I am all for trying new things but this was way beyond anything I was interested in.


  was it the clothes pins or the ice dildo?


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> No.......another freaker


Man, I was going to freak if you had said yes.   That would have been excellent!


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> Man, I was going to freak if you had said yes.   That would have been excellent!




Don't lie, you're a freak regardless.


----------



## Qurious

rack'm said:
			
		

> Don't lie, you're a freak regardless.



:chuckle:


----------



## camily

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> What exactly does this mean?
> 
> Are you referring to a thumb-sized johnson, or no thumbs for better fisting?
> 
> I've found thumbs to come in VERY handy at certain times.
> 
> Just wondering....


  Is your avatar the huge fat a$$ that couldn't get out of bed and died from a skin infection because he couldn't move. From Baltimore?


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> Don't lie, you're a freak regardless.


You know I am!   I really miss you too  Why'd you have to break up with me anyway?


----------



## Dougstermd

camily said:
			
		

> Is your avatar the huge fat a$$ that couldn't get out of bed and died from a skin infection because he couldn't move. From Baltimore?



What was the topic? Size right?


----------



## SAHRAB

Steve said:
			
		

> /.....It's all about the total cubic inches.....




Theres no Replacement for Displacement!!!


----------



## bresamil

rack'm said:
			
		

> He was into the mental gratification......psycho bastard.


I know a girl that only dates that type.  She's very attractive, but doesn't really like sex (I'm sure there's a background to that but I don't know it).  I don't really think she likes guys but she likes them to buy her things.  She finds rich guys into S&M, dresses up, smacks them around - they're happy and she collects.


----------



## Softballkid

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> What was the topic? Size right?



good catch


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> You know I am!   I really miss you too  Why'd you have to break up with me anyway?




Perhaps it was the day I walked into the bed room and you were suspended from all fours from the ceiling with the note on your ass saying, "come on in"


----------



## rack'm

bresamil said:
			
		

> I know a girl that only dates that type.  She's very attractive, but doesn't really like sex (I'm sure there's a background to that but I don't know it).  I don't really think she likes guys but she likes them to buy her things.  She finds rich guys into S&M, dresses up, smacks them around - they're happy and she collects.




She's a user and should just go out and start a dominatrix business.


----------



## Softballkid

So uh...was there ever any conclusion that that whole shabackcawl that this thread was about?


----------



## Dougstermd

bresamil said:
			
		

> I know a girl that only dates that type.  She's very attractive, but doesn't really like sex (I'm sure there's a background to that but I don't know it).  I don't really think she likes guys but she likes them to buy her things.  She finds rich guys into S&M, dresses up, smacks them around - they're happy and she collects.



does her name ryme with dope?


----------



## Softballkid

Softballkid said:
			
		

> So uh...was there ever any conclusion on thiswhole shabackcawl that this thread was about?




:fixed:


----------



## bresamil

rack'm said:
			
		

> She's a user and should just go out and start a dominatrix business.


That word describes so many people.  And yes she is one, and is quite pleased to be one, as are those she uses.  I can't see her going pro ho.  She'd rather get "things" than money - no IRS issues.


----------



## rack'm

bresamil said:
			
		

> That word describes so many people.  And yes she is one, and is quite pleased to be one, as are those she uses.  I can't see her going pro ho.  She'd rather get "things" than money - no IRS issues.





There's no sex with a dominatrix, so going pro ho isn’t really a good description……I wish I could make money hand over fist smacking some willing person around.   


Ah, a material girl...how nice.


----------



## Tigerlily

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> does her name ryme with dope?


OMG   That if TFF but prolly true.


----------



## Dougstermd

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> OMG   That if TFF but prolly true.





BIIIINGO


----------



## Toxick

Just got here, and haven't seen this tread before.

Is it worth reading all 25 pages?


----------



## Dougstermd

Toxick said:
			
		

> Just got here, and haven't seen this tread before.
> 
> Is it worth reading all 25 pages?




NOT!!!

skim the first few and you get the idea. Holiday bordem


----------



## Softballkid

Toxick said:
			
		

> Just got here, and haven't seen this tread before.
> 
> Is it worth reading all 25 pages?



No, read the first 3 and then the last 3-4...haha...


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> Perhaps it was the day I walked into the bed room and you were suspended from all fours from the ceiling with the note on your ass saying, "come on in"


I only did what you asked! By the way, the note was "cum on in"!!!


----------



## Softballkid

camily said:
			
		

> I only did what you asked! By the way, the note was *"cum on in"!!!*




Whoa!


----------



## camily

Softballkid said:
			
		

> [/B]
> 
> Whoa!


----------



## PrchJrkr

camily said:
			
		

> Is your avatar the huge fat a$$ that couldn't get out of bed and died from a skin infection because he couldn't move. From Baltimore?



 


http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=64484


----------



## prncsptbll

*All I have to say is.....*

Poor Pixie.


----------



## Softballkid

prncsptbll said:
			
		

> Poor Pixie.



:shrug:

I dont get it....


----------



## camily

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=64484


----------



## RoseRed

prncsptbll said:
			
		

> Poor Pixie.


----------



## PrchJrkr

prncsptbll said:
			
		

> Poor Pixie.


----------



## kwillia

prncsptbll said:
			
		

> Poor Pixie.


Welcome Princess Pitbull...


----------



## prncsptbll

Softballkid said:
			
		

> :shrug:
> 
> I dont get it....



Neither does MainMan.


----------



## Softballkid

prncsptbll said:
			
		

> Neither does MainMan.



hhhmmm....I guess Ill have to do some back trackin through the thread....


----------



## morganj614

prncsptbll said:
			
		

> Poor Pixie.



 and this thread is still going...


----------



## aps45819

Softballkid said:
			
		

> :shrug:
> 
> I dont get it....


You probably won't


----------



## Softballkid

aps45819 said:
			
		

> You probably won't



:shrug: d*mmit all to hell


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> I only did what you asked! By the way, the note was "cum on in"!!!




  This is a public forum.....


----------



## Softballkid

rack'm said:
			
		

> This is a public forum.....



Let her speak


----------



## morganj614

shall we begin the countdown?


----------



## rack'm

morganj614 said:
			
		

> shall we begin the countdown?




Yep.........you know squeaky is at the helm......


----------



## PrchJrkr

morganj614 said:
			
		

> shall we begin the countdown?



When does vrai return?


----------



## morganj614

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> When does vrai return?



I can't talk to your seriously with an av that looks like a fat man trying to take a dump..


----------



## Dougstermd

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I can't talk to your seriously with an av that looks like a fat man trying to take a dump..


----------



## Tigerlily

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I can't talk to your seriously with an av that looks like a fat man trying to take a dump..


----------



## Softballkid

Softballkid said:
			
		

> :shrug: d*mmit all to hell




Ah, I figured it out....yes with a lil help...but I did..haha...feel like an a$$, but, whats new...haha...


----------



## jwwb2000

prncsptbll said:
			
		

> Neither does MainMan.


----------



## camily

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Let her speak


Thank you!


----------



## PrchJrkr

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I can't talk to your seriously with an av that looks like a fat man trying to take a dump..



Thanks for the new siggy, morgi.


----------



## rack'm

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Let her speak




Just try and stop her......


----------



## morganj614

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> Thanks for the new siggy, morgi.



I love the pic, it just cracks me up


----------



## Softballkid

camily said:
			
		

> Thank you!



welcome


will you be my friend......??

:blush:


----------



## PrchJrkr

rack'm said:
			
		

> Just try and stop her......






LYMI prncsptbll


----------



## Softballkid

rack'm said:
			
		

> Just try and stop her......


----------



## PrchJrkr

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I love the pic, it just cracks me up



Thanks to the wonderful ladies of the forum, I have acquired a new look and siggy. I also have a stuffed ham sammich for lunch. Ah, life is gooood.


----------



## camily

Softballkid said:
			
		

> welcome
> 
> 
> will you be my friend......??
> 
> :blush:


I have a new friend! I have a new friend!
By the way, I played softball too. I was the catcher, and a good one at that! Go ahead rack'm, start the jokes about me being a catcher....


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> I have a new friend! I have a new friend!
> By the way, I played softball too. I was the catcher, and a good one at that! Go ahead rack'm, start the jokes about me being a catcher....




Like a self priming pump, no work required.


----------



## aps45819

camily said:
			
		

> I have a new friend! I have a new friend!
> By the way, I played softball too. I was the catcher, and a good one at that! Go ahead rack'm, start the jokes about me being a catcher....


suppose you played split end on the football team too.



 we know from this thread it wasn't tight end


----------



## rack'm

aps45819 said:
			
		

> suppose you played split end on the football team too.
> 
> 
> 
> we know from this thread it wasn't tight end




Just the first time


----------



## Softballkid

Yall is to crazy...


----------



## Softballkid

camily said:
			
		

> I have a new friend! I have a new friend!
> By the way, I played softball too. I was the catcher, and a good one at that! Go ahead rack'm, start the jokes about me being a catcher....




I play LCF, RCF mostly...not much infeild


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Welcome Princess Pitbull...



I always read it as "Prince Spitball"...


----------



## Tigerlily

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I always read it as "Prince Spitball"...


Mee too. Too many Monday nights.


----------



## jazz lady

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Mee too. Too many Monday nights.


Ed Zachary.


----------



## Softballkid

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ed Zachary.




  who.....


----------



## jazz lady

Softballkid said:
			
		

> who.....



 

Stick around.  You'll figure out who it is eventually.


----------



## Softballkid

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Stick around.  You'll figure out who it is eventually.



maybe thats before my time.....


----------



## jwwb2000

Softballkid said:
			
		

> maybe thats before my time.....




Not really...

click me


----------



## Softballkid

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Not really...
> 
> click me




oh....so whys he special...?? (gotta remember, Im still kidan new here)


----------



## camily

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I always read it as "Prince Spitball"...


Me too! I thought that was what it was.


----------



## camily

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=64484


Ok, this is the dude I was talking about. John Keitz. 
http://www.thestandard.com.hk/stdn/std/Weekend/GG16Jp05.html


----------



## PrchJrkr

camily said:
			
		

> Ok, this is the dude I was talking about. John Keitz.
> http://www.thestandard.com.hk/stdn/std/Weekend/GG16Jp05.html



 

He kind of looks like a relative of mine in the face. The relative is a big boy, but not THAT big. GGA!


----------



## Dougstermd

Softballkid said:
			
		

> who.....


your breath smells "Ed Zachary" like your azz


----------



## camily

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> He kind of looks like a relative of mine in the face. The relative is a big boy, but not THAT big. GGA!


Well, he's dead now. I wonder how many pallbearers there were?


----------



## Dougstermd

camily said:
			
		

> I have a new friend! I have a new friend!
> By the way, I played softball too. I was the catcher, and a good one at that! Go ahead rack'm, start the jokes about me being a catcher....




I drive the truck with the chain link fence behind it and i sometimes poorly keep score what position is that called?


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> Well, he's dead now. I wonder how many pallbearers there were?




How many people does it take to carry a piano??


----------



## PrchJrkr

camily said:
			
		

> Well, he's dead now. I wonder how many pallbearers there were?



I would hope he was cremated, if they could find facilities to handle his fat azz. What a shame.


----------



## MMDad

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> I drive the truck with the chain link fence behind it and i sometimes poorly keep score what position is that called?



Tard?


----------



## Dougstermd

MMDad said:
			
		

> Tard?


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> How many people does it take to carry a piano??


None, it has wheels.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> None, it has wheels.




So does your bed, but it doesn't take the steps too good.


----------



## camily

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> I would hope he was cremated, if they could find facilities to handle his fat azz. What a shame.


Yes!!! Now I remember, he was cremated! They gave his inbred wife the box and it could not possibly be all of him. It was shoe box sized, same as my dads and he was small. I think it was only his head in the box.


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> So does your bed, but it doesn't take the steps too good.


My bed has no wheels, it's on those bed riser things so I feel like a princess at night.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> My bed has no wheels, it's on those bed riser things so I feel like a princess at night.




Does it also have a ladder at the foot of the bed so you can get in?


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> Does it also have a ladder at the foot of the bed so you can get in?


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

>




Just a slide huh?


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> Just a slide huh?


Yeah, so you can slide right in.....


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> Yeah, so you can slide right in.....




We are still talking about the bed, right??


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> We are still talking about the bed, right??


Um, yeah.


----------



## aps45819

camily said:
			
		

> My bed has no wheels, it's on those bed riser things so I feel like a princess at night.


 I had one of those bed risers this morning when I woke up.


----------



## camily

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I had one of those bed risers this morning when I woke up.


Doesn't that happen every morning for men? My husband says that is real leverage because his heels come of the floor when he pee pee's in the morning with one.


----------



## Dougstermd

camily said:
			
		

> Doesn't that happen every morning for men? My husband says that is real leverage because his heels come of the floor when he pee pee's in the morning with one.




Thats about all you can do with it at that point.


----------



## camily

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Thats about all you can do with it at that point.


Are you kidding me?   That's his favorite time.


----------



## Dougstermd

camily said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me?   That's his favorite time.



sorry I can't get mines when I have too wee wee


----------



## aps45819

As long as you keep any pressure of your lower abdomen it's ALLLLLLL good.


----------



## Tigerlily

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> sorry I can't get mines when I have too wee wee


Thats why you wee before you wiggle.


----------



## camily

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> sorry I can't get mines when I have too wee wee


Let me clarify, he just likes it in the morning.


----------



## aps45819

I'd much rather wake up to a BJ than alarm clock


----------



## Dougstermd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I'd much rather wake up to a BJ tha an alarm clock



PM Slotted he could help a brotha out


----------



## aps45819

ass:


----------



## Dougstermd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> ass:



did you just give me red?


----------



## aps45819

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> did you just give me red?


check again


----------



## camily

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I'd much rather wake up to a BJ tha an alarm clock


What man wouldn't?


----------



## Wickedwrench

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I'd much rather wake up to a BJ tha an alarm clock


 Oh hellz yeah!


----------



## SRV

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> Oh hellz yeah!


Thats how I wake up every morning and in the middle of the night and walk around in the middle of the day and during the early evening...come.. to think of it I am that way most all the time.


----------



## MMDad

SRV said:
			
		

> Thats how I wake up every morning and in the middle of the night and walk around in the middle of the day and during the early evening...come.. to think of it I am that way most all the time.



Giving WW a BJ?


----------



## SRV

MMDad said:
			
		

> Giving WW a BJ?


What do you mean by "Giving WW a BJ?" please explain what "WW" means. Thank you.


----------



## MMDad

SRV said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "Giving WW a BJ?" please explain what "WW" means. Thank you.



Who did you quote? Could it be W ickedw rench?


----------



## camily

MMDad said:
			
		

> Who did you quote? Could it be W ickedw rench?


I swear, you crack me up.


----------



## MMDad

camily said:
			
		

> I swear, you crack me up.


  
I'd give you a knockin socks smilie if there was one.


----------



## Wenchy

rack'm said:
			
		

> There's no sex with a dominatrix


----------



## aps45819

Wenchy said:
			
		

>


  thank you mistress, may I have another?


----------



## Wenchy

aps45819 said:
			
		

> thank you mistress, may I have another?



Of course...


----------



## aps45819

OK, that's enough


----------



## LexiGirl75

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> I once dated a guy who was into that whole S&M thing. I tried a few different things with him. When I realized that he was not capable of having sex without the role play/torture scenarios it was asta la vista bebe.



 hmmm oh so he took a dump on you?















j/k -  trying to do like the guys


----------



## LexiGirl75

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I can't talk to your seriously with an av that looks like a fat man trying to take a dump..



Hopefully, not just a dump but a colonics


----------



## LexiGirl75

camily said:
			
		

> Me too! I thought that was what it was.



Hmmm... Prince Spitball or Princess Pit Bull... I'm not touching this


----------



## LexiGirl75

camily said:
			
		

> Yes!!! Now I remember, he was cremated! They gave his inbred wife the box and it could not possibly be all of him. It was shoe box sized, same as my dads and he was small. I think it was only his head in the box.



I had a mixed emotion reading the end of this. Don't do that  Either it's funny or it's not.


----------



## LexiGirl75

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I'd much rather wake up to a BJ than alarm clock



braggart


----------



## aps45819

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> I had a mixed emotion reading the end of this.


The last few posts were just sad.


----------



## aps45819

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> braggart




Still sad


----------



## LexiGirl75

MMDad said:
			
		

> Giving WW a BJ?



your timing is always perfect


----------



## LexiGirl75

aps45819 said:
			
		

> OK, that's enough



Aps you are so busted. We get it, you're a lover not a fighter.


----------



## LexiGirl75

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Still sad



Shouldn't you be in bed, awaiting the sound of the alarm clock or sumfin'?


----------



## aps45819

I don't get it often enough


----------



## MMDad

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> your timing is always perfect



Are you propositioning me again?

J/K


----------



## itsbob

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I'd much rather wake up to a BJ than alarm clock


DAMN you're pretty flexible for an old guy!!


----------



## aps45819

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be in bed, awaiting the sound of the alarm clock or sumfin'?


CWS week.

 wanna come over and wake me up?


----------



## aps45819

itsbob said:
			
		

> DAMN you're pretty flexible for an old guy!!


 I'm from Nantucket


----------



## LexiGirl75

MMDad said:
			
		

> Are you propositioning me again?
> 
> J/K




Depends, where is MMMom?


----------



## LexiGirl75

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I don't get it often enough




Which proves once again, rationing keeps it special.


----------



## LexiGirl75

aps45819 said:
			
		

> CWS week.
> 
> wanna come over and wake me up?




Just as soon as I get my braces.


----------



## Pete

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be cleaning the rubber feet on your walker so you don't slip, fall and break a hip or sumfin'?


:fixed:


----------



## MMDad

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Depends, where is MMMom?



Upstairs, dammit. Sorry, but I can't cheat until she's dead. I'll see you in many years.


----------



## LexiGirl75

MMDad said:
			
		

> Upstairs, dammit. Sorry, but I can't cheat until she's dead. I'll see you in many years.



You seem worth waiting for, if only for the quick-wit.


----------



## LexiGirl75

I'm off to Z-land men, seems I have some sort of power. As the credit counselors say, if you have the power to walk away from the salesmen you have the power. I always used that when dealing with men. Night fellas,


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> :fixed:


I swear... you are like butta tonight, baby...


----------



## gumbo

This thread of fat chicks and short dicks is still going.   

*It's Alive!*


----------



## meangirl

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> I'm off to Z-land men, seems I have some sort of power. As the credit counselors say, if you have the power to walk away from the salesmen you have the power. *I always used that when dealing with men.* Night fellas,



How's that workin' for ya?


----------



## itsbob

gumbo said:
			
		

> This thread of fat chicks and short dicks is still going.
> 
> *It's Alive!*


Apparently you know exactly where you fit in!!


----------



## aps45819

:newbatteries:


----------



## MMDad

itsbob said:
			
		

> Apparently you know exactly where you fit in!!



And you do too!!!   

Oh crap, I'm here too....


----------



## gumbo

itsbob said:
			
		

> Apparently you know exactly where you fit in!!


Sure do. Are you touching your toes ?


----------



## camily

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> I had a mixed emotion reading the end of this. Don't do that  Either it's funny or it's not.


  I meant the fat guys head, not my dads!


----------



## camily

MMDad said:
			
		

> Upstairs, dammit. Sorry, but I can't cheat until she's dead. I'll see you in many years.


Then it's not cheating. Plus, probably would kill you by then and it wouldn't work anyway. Better resolve yourself to the fact that you wont be getting anything different.


----------



## bcp

camily said:
			
		

> Then it's not cheating. Plus, probably would kill you by then and it wouldn't work anyway. Better resolve yourself to the fact that you wont be getting anything different.


 If a man wants something different he only has to use a new picture and switch hands.


----------



## camily

bcp said:
			
		

> If a man wants something different he only has to use a new picture and switch hands.


Women just get a new BOB and close their eyes!


----------



## Dougstermd

gumbo said:
			
		

> This thread of fat chicks and short dicks is still going.
> 
> *It's Alive!*




Oh that is what this thread is about?


----------

